# Costumes



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello All,

It's only August, but I'm already thinking about Halloween costumes for Rudy & Rocky. Our Cascade Havanese club has a costume contest in October. 

Anyone have some ideas from past years?? Do you make them? Buy them? Any website you could recommend? How about pictures of your pups in costume??? Love to see them!

It's hard to buy on-line, you never know how well they'll fit.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

E-Bay!!!! I have gotten a lot of items for Mirabel including the cutest custom made ladybug outfit. A number of sellers in there offer custom fitting all you have to do is send in your pup's measurements.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Here's a link that might help........ http://sewing.about.com/od/hallowee1/ss/costumedogears_6.htm?terms=dog+costumes

http://www.buycostumes.com/Category/132/Results1.aspx?REF=KNC-google&s_kwcid=dog%20costumes|704751372

Some great pics: http://manhattan.about.com/od/event...urple-Gown-Dog-Costume.htm?terms=dog+costumes

Good luck and do keep us posted! I think it's too cute.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Those pics are too funny. I especially like the pug dressed as a flower and the one dressed like a spider. And that bull dog dress like a fire hydrant. I hope nobody mistook him for a real one!! ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Cindy:

It is fun - most have seen this pix before but still one of my favs! Ollie at 3 months!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, yes!

I am thinking about this too  Great minds and all that! hehe

Well........ Here is what Simplicity and McCalls have put out this year:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oooooooooooooooh I like the dinosaur one!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love that pic of little Ollie!!! 

All great ideas and everything, but how on Earth does someone KEEP the hat/kerchief/costume ON the dog?? Or do you just keep it on long enough to to get good pictures?! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, since you are the sewing queen, maybe you can make costumes for all our guys!! I am lucky if I can sew a button on straight!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Some of these costumes look like you could just *cut* the fabric and pin it on! lol....they don't look very complicated.

It is a one time costume, right? Who is going to notice if the ends aren't mended? You could just cut the fabric into the pattern and put some "no-fray" glue on the ends and glue the pieces together with Fabric or craft glue.

Easy Peasy!



Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Love that pic of little Ollie!!!
> 
> All great ideas and everything, but how on Earth does someone KEEP the hat/kerchief/costume ON the dog?? Or do you just keep it on long enough to to get good pictures?! lol


Good question!

I'm thinking maybe 20 seconds MAX for a picture! ound: It took me a few months to get Gucci to keep a barette in, I seriously doubt she would tolerate a hat....that is pushin' it.

Now, have you seen doggie sunglasses??????? THOSE are even more baffling! LOL

Kara


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Sophie was a ladybug one year. When I put the costume on her, she wouldn't move. She was not a happy camper!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL - The things we make our dogs go through! Ah, but maybe it's just our way of 'getting back' at all those times we wiped up pee, poop, vomit, bile and heaven knows what else! HA ! ound:


----------



## havahav (Jan 19, 2007)

So true Marj! I just put a little hoodie on Sophie yesterday and she just stood there looking at me like why, why did you do this to me? She hates cloths but will wear a visor or her doggles for at least 45 minutes.








I don't even try to put cloths on Maddy, her coat is to long. She will wear hats and doggles though!









These pics were taken at the first time we put them on and didn't even notice the stickers were still on the lens'. Lol!
Paula


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Okay, I'm dying over here, love, love the sunglasses. Those are too great.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! I love those pictures of the doggles! I think Kubrick would freak out if I ever tried to put something like that on him.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Ollie, what a little doll you are!

Marj, you crack me up! Rudys had the runs for the last 24 hrs. (With long hair, that would beat least 12 butt baths) I'll be reminding him of that when putting on his halloween costume. )

Paula, I would have never believed! She'll really wear them huh?! I know how much I appreciate a good pair of sunglasses outside, maybe they do too! I'm going to try them. Those are just the cutest pictures!!

Kara - I bet you could open a new business just from the Hav owners on the forum! I can't sew to save my life, but I love a few of those patterns!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow! Its nice to hear that she likes the Doggles sunglasses  I am SOOO afraid that I would waste money and Gucci would have them off in 3 seconds and CHEW them in HALF!!!!!! ound: Those pictures are PRECIOUS!

Cindy, that's a good idea, sometimes I do sell the clothes I make on ebay, but its more of a hobby/love than a business venture. I could probably make bank on halloween costumes! I'm sure someone has already beat me to the punch. There are some talented sewists making doggie stuff on ebay, but I find that most of them use cheap fabric..which is a real PET peeve of mine! lol......I refuse to buy it, much less sell it!

Hubby told me I should get a booth at the Havanese Show in Richmond next year? But I don't even know if that is possible. He wants to go, but thinks I should be selling something! LOL....We are entrepreneurs, so I guess capatilism is in every waking thought!

In all seriousness though, some of those costumes look SUPER easy and could be made with fabric glue! lol 

My sewing friends would probably strangle me if they heard me say this! haha

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and..

Cindy......Did you decide on a costume or idea yet?? 

I think I will dress Gucci up as Paris Hilton!ound: ound: ound: (Maybe a blonde wig, Fendi bag, and an inmate costume!!) bwa hahahahahaha

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I bought my guys the doggles for the new car & Logan kept his on the whole time, Lily's and Lexi's were hanging around their necks before I knew it. I guess I just have to slowly introduce them to the glasses. I really want them to wear them in their car to protect from flying items!!
Laurie


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kara ~ you are so creative! Gucci will make an excellent Paris! I CAN NOT wait to see those pictures!

Okay, I'm not sure I should admit this in public! I may go with a Sci-Fi theme. Our coffee shops are called Forza. (In italian, it means strength) When the last Star Wars episode came out, we printed t-shirts that said "May the Forza be with you." Of course, the back had script about the evil empire in Seattle. I'm thinking Darth Vadar for Rudy & Yoda for Rocky. 
LOL! I'm not even into sci-fi! They have the right coloring!

I went to the website Marj posted, they had both available. I ordered them, so we'll see how they look when they arrive. I too hate cheapie fabric!
Watch - they'll probably end up daisy's. 

www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh!!! I LOVE that idea!  Perfect! lol

I honestly do not know WHAT Gucci will be.......IF I dress her up, I will only further perpetuate the "Crazy Dog Lady" status that I am already in with my family, friends and neighbors haha.

I suppose I could probably get a doll-size wig to fit her somehow, I'm thinking she won't like it, but...ehh oh well. Maybe I will do Paris too, I could easily pull that off, I'm tall and skinny....and blonde! LOL

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I told my DH last night that I was thinking of getting costumes for the boys, of course I got the eye roll. I'm thinking Batman, Spiderman, Superman, you know Super Heros. I think they would like that, don't you. hehe


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Superheros would be fun!:flame: 

You could also do:
Larry, Curly & Moe
The 3 Musketeers
Charlie's Angels???:spy: 
OR (there would be some DH eyes rolling for sure) the 3 bears and you could be Goldie Locks?

I really hope everyone takes my dry humor humorously!:ban: 

This has me thinking.......3 Hav's?!?!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh..I like the SuperHeros Idea! DO IT! DO IT!!!!! LOL

Paige, I now keep my big mouth SHUT about what I am going to buy/do or make for Gucci. I get the eye-rolling too, along with a few "CDL" comments! ound: 

Cindy........very creative ideas for the threesome! I'm sure they would look absolutely adorable in anything they put on! :whoo: 

Right now, I am about to design and make Gucci a mink coat, leash and bed! lol Faux, of course.....but I can't tell hubby! He'll divorce me! LOL ound: 

Kara


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

After seeing how Nico reacted to the graduation cap at puppy kindergarten (I don't think we had it on him long enough to even get a picture!), I don't think there's any way we'll get him into a hat, mask or other head covering. Ny daughter has a big "N" from field hockey, the kind you'd put onto a letter jacket only smaller, and I'm thinking a cape with an "N" on it for Super Nico might be appropriate for Halloween.

Oh, Kara, I think Gucci NEEDS mink - and I am quite sure your husband knows it deep down. He just needs you to make him realize that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunnygirl said:


> After seeing how Nico reacted to the graduation cap at puppy kindergarten (I don't think we had it on him long enough to even get a picture!), I don't think there's any way we'll get him into a hat, mask or other head covering. Ny daughter has a big "N" from field hockey, the kind you'd put onto a letter jacket only smaller, and I'm thinking a cape with an "N" on it for Super Nico might be appropriate for Halloween.
> 
> Oh, Kara, I think Gucci NEEDS mink - and I am quite sure your husband knows it deep down. He just needs you to make him realize that.


LOL! My husband scoffed at the idea of a Chanel Treat handbag (Thanks for the idea, Melissa!)  So...I can only imagine.

I will do it anyways.....She does deserve it! hehe

Kara


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

havahav said:


> So true Marj! I just put a little hoodie on Sophie yesterday and she just stood there looking at me like why, why did you do this to me? She hates cloths but will wear a visor or her doggles for at least 45 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOO COOL Paula!!!!!!!! I just love dogs with glasses/goggles on. They look like they're actually going to speak to you.     Thanx for sharing.

Pat


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be at a disadvantage here since I can't sew a lick.....barely can thread a needle! So if I dress Valentino up it will have to be ready to wear.....hey I like the goggle idea!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

This was Oliver last year! His brother Tucker (all black) will wear it this year.(I'm sure it really would look better on a black dog)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread! The costume pics of Ollie and Oliver are adorable!! I don't think Maddie would wear one for more than a minute, if that. And the cute pics of Maddy in the doggles are darling. I've seen those doggles in a local store, but they were so expensive. They'd be great for dogs when looking out the window on a car ride. I'm looking forward to the Halloween pics of those dogs who will wear a costume!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oliver looks adorable in his pirate hat.

Heck what am I saying, Oliver always looks adorable


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks!
PS-Well almost always


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

All the pups look so nice in their costumes. Oliver's mud looks cute too:biggrin1:. Costumes are a big deal for us this year. Last year, we were away and come home on Halloween. The neighborhood kids were very upset that Brady was not home on Halloween and couldn't go trick or treating with them. The desperately wanted to dress him up. I promised them we would not go away this year and that we would let them take Brady out with them and dress him up. Ah, the pressure of what to put him in. Afterall, this is the only time of year DH will allow me to put clothes on his boy.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, I just bought my boys costumes for halloween and I got all three for under $30, including shipping on ebay. 

There are alot to choose from and not very many bidders, I'm sure by Sept. it will be different.

I can't wait for halloween, it's my family's favorite holiday, now the boys can get in on the fun. 

Hubby said it was silly, well DUH, that's the point.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maddie is sooooooo adorable in those doggles!!! OMG , how stinkin' cute! :whoo: 

GREAT idea about "May the Forza be with you"! LOL Perfect! Sally's muddy Oliver could be a little "Macchiato" ('dirty or stained' in Italian and a coffee with just a touch of milke) lol 

Kara, you crack me up! Your poor, poor hubby...... awwwww..... HA ! LOL I say 'go for it, girl' and have fun. I'm sure Gucci won't complain about the new furniture and accessories. lol But do you really have to do Paris Hilton? UGH ! I shudder just mentioning her! LOL 

Wow, Paige! You are already all set for Halloween! Karen sounds like she's getting ready too. Hey guys........ it's still August, remember?? ound: ound: BUT, you do have a good point about getting low bids for stuff at eBay since it's still very early! Good idea ! 

We'll likely have a 'halloween' themed thread or Challenge so save some of your pics. Gosh, it is SO much fun seeing these little darlings in costume!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Just purchased a fun book on a sale table here at Tahoe entitled: Dog Parties, Entertaining Your Party Animals, by Kimberly Schlegel Whitman. There are some great doggy costume ideas for you home sewers including: a bumblebee, a ladybug, a butterfly, an alligator, Pochahontas, South of the Border (looks very cute & easy, a sombrero with a hand-knit poncho), a devil (also easy, a red cape & red horns)and, easily the funniest & most original, a hotdog---the dog IS the hotdog, and the costume is the bun, with a funny squiggel of "mustard" at the top! As for me, I'm not really the type to do this, but for Halloween & football season Biscuit will don a Cal Bears blue and gold sweater. Maybe I'll make a little pompom to go with. . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Just purchased a fun book on a sale table here at Tahoe entitled: Dog Parties, Entertaining Your Party Animals, by Kimberly Schlegel Whitman. There are some great doggy costume ideas for you home sewers including: a bumblebee, a ladybug, a butterfly, an alligator, Pochahontas, South of the Border (looks very cute & easy, a sombrero with a hand-knit poncho), a devil (also easy, a red cape & red horns)and, easily the funniest & most original, a hotdog---the dog IS the hotdog, and the costume is the bun, with a funny squiggel of "mustard" at the top! As for me, I'm not really the type to do this, but for Halloween & football season Biscuit will don a Cal Bears blue and gold sweater. Maybe I'll make a little pompom to go with. . .


Amy

I HAVE that book  Small world. My husband bought it for me as a gift of some sort, before we hosted a Havanese Playdate a few months back. But I haven't even gotten a chance to read through it all yet. I can't wait to get back to the office (where it is) so I can check it out!

I think the Pom pom/Cal bears idea is very cute!

I was TOTALLY kidding about Paris Hilton, Marj. I'm not a fan, I promise! lol

Kara


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is soo funny, Kara, because when I saw the book, I instantly thought of you!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The local Havanese club here (Capital Havanese Club of Northern California) does a costume parade in October at one of the local shows. It can be quite fun. I'll have to see if I have any photos from past events. For those of you that went to the National Specialty, there was a corded black & white bitch there named Muffin, shown by a woman with long dark hair. Her owner dressed Muffin in a red, yellow & green shirt, with shades and a cap, to be a Rasta Havanese. It was really cute. If I have those pix, I'll show you. Mister Trump wore a business suit and carried a newspaper & briefcase. Ha ha!

If you don't have Kara's sewing talents and want inexpensive costumes that are pre-made, start looking at eBay now. I have several that I've bought online for our parades.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I forgot about this picture of Dawna's Cru. He's wearing a bumble bee costume in her avatar.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK Kara, help me out.... It looks like my October playdate may turn into a costume party - - so -- you mentioned about costumes that you can glue together?? I cannot sew a lick - and to prove it I have a brand new sewing machine that was a gift from my sister 8 years ago, still sitting on the shelf sealed up, never opened. I am lucky to get buttons sewn on!! Now since I am hosting this shindig, I gotta have some cool costumes for my three -- any ideas??

Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

By the way - Glue works real good for me!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

What ideas do you have for costumes?? I'm sure we can come up with something!

You could even look at costumes for infants and make a few cuts, or glue.

You could also use that "Stick on" velcro? That stuff works really well, and no sewing!! Dirt cheap at Wallymart.

Tell me what you want to dress them as, and we'll figure out the best way!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So you are saying that I should go to WalMart and look where? In the sewing dept?? Do they have one?? Never been in one?? haha Would there be patterns there? Or in the animal department? See how stupid I am when it comes to this stuff. I am an online shopper - I hate stores & malls!!
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are the costumes out at the stores yet? lol Gosh, we sound like two blondes!!! ound: 

Well, look around online for pet costumes or Infant costumes and see what you can find..I know some people use baby/infant clothes for their doggies and there might be a better selection of costumes?

I just don't know if they are in the stores yet, maybe not til' Sept? I need to get out more, ehh? 

Did you see any costumes you liked on the patterns I pictured earlier in the thread?

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh Kara, I never really looked at them closely - they are adorable. I think I like the bottom simplicityon with the black jacket, andt the dress in the middle of that same page, and the pricess in the middle of the page up and right to that. The most hilarious one to me is the poncho & mexican hat on the chiwowa - thats how I spell it!! haha
But if I get a pattern like that, I have to buy material, and trim, and thread - right??? I am getting scared already!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHHH!!!

I'm inspired NOW! 

Why not dress them up like a "Mariachi" band?????? ound: ound: They can all be mexican mariachis? Minus the instrument, of course!

That would BE EASY!

Buy a big mexican style blanket and just cut it!!!!!! The hat looks "purchased" and not made. Hmm..... Like maybe a big blanket like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-Mexican-S...ryZ29461QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And hats like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Child-STRAW-Cow...ryZ57884QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

OR

http://cgi.ebay.com/WHOLESALE-LOT-O...ryZ13741QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

Which you would probably have to glue on string to tie it on!? But that would be easy-peasy.

Whatcha think?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is a cute idea, I might go with it. Now my guys wont wear hats, so I think I will not waste my time on that, but what do I use to keep them on the pups? Is there an iron on velcro?? I am so pathetic!!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

My initial thought is you wouldn't even have to use velcro, you could cut a circle to fit over their heads.

Use a tape measure (flexible one) and measure from the neck to the tail and then measure around the neck, and then measure how far you want it to hang down on the sides. Get what I'm saying?  And you could draft your pattern from those measurements,

Basically, cutting a rectangle with a "hole" for their heads to fit through.

I'll look around and see if I can find some mexican fabric at a good price online.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

sOUNDS INTERESTING!! I may just have to try this. If you find fabric online, let me know Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Laurie, there's a slew of ready-made pet costumes currently on e-bay. A no brainer!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea - I know that there are tons of things on ebay - but I am propbably the one person in this entire country that doesnt like ebay! I cant put my finger on it, but I never liked using ebay - it must be my country girl upbringing!! But, if I run out of time - I will grit my teeth & do it - thanks!
Laurie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

We are having a costume party for the NJ Havanese playdate. Here are the costumes I ordered for Bella, Fred, and Scudder.
Prisoner, business suit-Lawyer, cop

I ordered from Amazon.com


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't wait for the October Photo Challenge and pictures from the NJ play date. It's gonna be too cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just read this whole thread---I was missing out--again!
I'm caught up on this though!Cute pictures you guys!Love all the patterns...I think the big weinee costume is so cute---but mostly for a short haired dog...I don't know if I will dress up Quincy or not.Until right now,I hadn't even thought about it.I'm curious what you all will come up with!eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, so...October is going to be costumes/Halloween for the challenge?  Yippee! I must've missed that, somehow! What fun!! I guess I better come up with something quick!

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> Oh, so...October is going to be costumes/Halloween for the challenge?  Yippee! I must've missed that, somehow! What fun!! I guess I better come up with something quick!
> 
> Kara


Marj. hasn't said so for sure, but if we beg her, maybe......

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE DEAR SWEET WONDERFUL MARJ, CAN IT PLEASE BE OCTOBER CHALLENGE.:hug: :hail:

That's right I'm sucking up to Marj, is it working on you yet Marj:kiss: :hail:

I sound like my 11 year old trying to get her way.... What do you think Marj, do I sound like your 12 year old daughter. :boink:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think if it wasn't the challenge,it could sure be a popular thread in the "fun-photo" forum.Someone could always post a new thread AFTER October 1st...then we'll know what Marj does.That's backing her in a corner --almost huh?:laugh: Not intensional Marj--I swear!:hail:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You gals are *baaaaaaaaaaaddddd!!!!! *



















Ummmmmm.. o.k. ..... never mind!

You'll just have to wait!


----------

